# Konica 135mm f3.2 on Nex5



## AK47J (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## AK47J (Mar 27, 2014)

7mph? Not 5 or 10?


----------



## AK47J (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Patriot (Mar 27, 2014)

nice pictures


----------



## AK47J (Mar 30, 2014)

I didn't notice the creepy silhouette of myself in Tali's eyes until I got the photo onto the computer. Armless dark figure, looks very "X-files" to me.






Low light shot of the cat from across the room


----------

